

CryptoBucket: A Social Media Site for CryptoCoin Users - typedweb
http://cryptobucket.com/

======
valarauca1
Should I be the first to point out the irony of creating a social media site
for people who value personal privacy and hard cryptographic solutions to
common problems?

While I'm at it, your home page doesn't support HTTPS? Does the rest of the
site?

~~~
CryptoBucket
The idea behind giving the crypto community a social network of their own is
to give them a place where they don't have to worry about privacy as much as
they do on the current large social networks. We don't track user behavior for
anything more than making the site better for the users and give the ability
to have a completely private profile if you only want to lurk.

SSL is on our long task list. We will have it implemented within the month.

While I understand that hardcores in the community value "cryptographic
solutions to common problems", I also understand that 99% of the community
couldn't explain to you what a hash is or what "cryptographic" even means
leaving much room for projects such as this.

It's been just over a month, we're approaching 1000 users. I'm happy with the
slow, steady progress we're making! :)

